# I cant withdraw any cash from atms??



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I read a few weeks ago that they had blocked international cards from working in Dubai because of recent fraud. Someone please tell me this block is not still going on?? I tried to withdraw out of 3 atms today and all said "sorry could not process transaction"????????? I have a UK Barclays account. Is anyone else experiencing this? How on earth do we access our funds then????


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Did you authorize your card for international withdrawal before you left? I had the same problem, had to contact my bank. I could swipe it fine, but no withdrawal of cash. 

Perhaps you should stop by your local Barclays branch.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very true! If you have not notified your bank that you are moving abroad, the first time that you attempt to use it, your card will automatically get cancelled.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I did notify them, about a million times!!!!! They told me everything will be fine so on hold to them now to see what is going on, I really hope they have blocked it and not a UAE problem have to pay my rent tomorrow, moving into my new place!!! P.s. thanks for asking everyone, I flew from sharjah to bahrain today and back within 3 hours, I returned on the same plane, did not even have to get off and check in again!!! A guy came on board when we landed in Bahrain and gave us new boarding passes!! I really dont see them stopping visa runs at all.. all that worry for nothing eh?!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I think you can goto the local Barclay's and tell them about it. I notified my US bank that I was going to be using my card in the UAE and they updated the system.

Good job on the visa run, was pretty easy eh. So I'm guessing you found a new place to live, a new job, easy visa run... looks like things are looking up! Tell me your new place is in Dubai and not near the Sharjah Airport.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, it can happen that they block your card EVEN when you have done your part and notified them. As already suggested, give them a call tomorrow and hopefully, it will be sorted out quickly!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Glad you were able to sort your visa.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I think you can goto the local Barclay's and tell them about it. I notified my US bank that I was going to be using my card in the UAE and they updated the system.
> 
> Good job on the visa run, was pretty easy eh. So I'm guessing you found a new place to live, a new job, easy visa run... looks like things are looking up! Tell me your new place is in Dubai and not near the Sharjah Airport.


I have just got off to them and they said to try again in 10mins so hopefully it is sorted..

Visa run was easy, just waste of time but it's cool, got that stupid Ritz off my back now and can start afresh  

My flat is beautiful, it is in Al Warqaa, right next to Mirdiff. Not amazingly close to Burjuman but just couldnt find a place in Bur Dubai and need to get out of Sharjah LIKE NOW!!!!!! The visa run came in handy actually, stocked up on some booze for my private mini bar


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad to hear all is sorted and the flat is nice !
I did the same flight to Bahrain, when sorting out residency for the kids and I.

Hey- some of us live in Sharjah- it aint all bad ...and the planes fly low over me !


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

sara81 said:


> I have just got off to them and they said to try again in 10mins so hopefully it is sorted..
> 
> Visa run was easy, just waste of time but it's cool, got that stupid Ritz off my back now and can start afresh
> 
> My flat is beautiful, it is in Al Warqaa, right next to Mirdiff. Not amazingly close to Burjuman but just couldnt find a place in Bur Dubai and need to get out of Sharjah LIKE NOW!!!!!! The visa run came in handy actually, stocked up on some booze for my private mini bar


damn, I forgot you can get all the booze at the duty free! Mirdiff is pretty quiet and nice, I go there like 2 or 3 times a week to the fitness first gym there up at the uptown mall area. A little construction, but overall I'd say a nice place to live

AND best part is, the traffic in your part of town ain't as bad as downtown!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Glad to hear all is sorted and the flat is nice !
> I did the same flight to Bahrain, when sorting out residency for the kids and I.
> 
> Hey- some of us live in Sharjah- it aint all bad ...and the planes fly low over me !


thanks Sgilli  

Sharjah is not so bad if you have a car and live somewhat near a main road where you can catch a cab. I have been stuck in the middle of the american university grounds and impossible to get anywhere from here, not driving yet and no taxis come here!!!! And catching a cab from Dubai to Sharjah is another story!!! The cab stops for me but as soon as I say "to Sharjah please" the driver waves his hand at me in anger and zooms off! lol


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes- cabs really arent the way to go here.

Just really happy it is all coming together for you - enjoy your time in the Emirates, and I hope this is the fresh start/break that you needed.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Yes- cabs really arent the way to go here.
> 
> Just really happy it is all coming together for you - enjoy your time in the Emirates, and I hope this is the fresh start/break that you needed.


Thank you, me too...


----------

